# سؤال حول ماكينات تعبئة المنضفات



## vaccaro (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم

سؤالي هو هل ماكينة تعبئة منضفات الأرضية تصلح لتعبئة الصابون السائل علما أن نسبة لزوجته أكبر من المنضفات الأخرى.

شكرا


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (18 نوفمبر 2013)

يوجد العديد من ماكينات التعبئه و عند زيارتك لاي معرض صناعي ستجد الكثير


----------

